# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  أحوال النساء في الجنة 2017

## latifa Naf1

منتدى سيدات الامارات يقدم لك : أحوال النساء في الجنة 2017


الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين . أما بعد :
فإني لما رأيت كثرة أسئلة النساء عن أحوالهن في الجنة وماذا ينتظرهن فيها أحببت أن أجمع عدة فوائد 
تجلي هذا الموضوع لهن مع توثيق ذلك بالأدلة الصحيحة وأقوال العلماء فأقول مستعينا بالله :

فائدة ( 1) :

لا ينكر على النساء عند سؤالهن عما سيحصل لهن في الجنة من الثواب وأنواع النعيم ، لأن النفس البشرية 
مولعة بالتفكير في مصيرها ومستقبلها ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ينكر مثل هذه الأسئلة من صحابته
عن الجنة وما فيها ومن ذلك أنهم سألوه صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الجنة وما بنائها ؟ ) فقال صلى الله عليه 
وسلم : ( لبنة من ذهب ولبنة من فضة ...) إلى آخر الحديث .
ومرة قالوا له : ( يا رسول الله هل نصل إلى نسائنا في الجنة ؟ ) فأخبرهم بحصول ذلك.

فائدة (2) :

أن النفس البشرية – سواء كانت رجلا أو امرأة – تشتاق وتطرب عند ذكر الجنة وما حوته من أنواع الملذات
وهذا حسن بشرط أن لا يصبح مجرد أماني باطلة دون أن نتبع ذلك بالعمل الصالح فإن الله يقول للمؤمنين :
( وتلك الجنة التي أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون ) الزخرف آية 72.
فشوّقوا النفس بأخبار الجنة وصدّقوا ذلك بالعمل .

فائدة ( 3 ) :

أن الجنة ونعيمها ليست خاصة بالرجال دون النساء إنما هي قد ( أعدت للمتقين ) – آل عمران آية 133-من 
الجنسين كما أخبرنا بذلك تعالى قال سبحانه : ( ومن يعمل من الصالحات من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فأولئك يدخلون الجنة ) – النساء آية 124- .

فائدة ( 4 ) :

ينبغي للمرأة أن لا تشغل بالها بكثرة الأسئلة والتنقيب عن تفصيلات دخولها للجنة : ماذا سيعمل بها ؟ 
أين ستذهب ؟ إلى آخر أسئلتها .. وكأنها قادمة إلى صحراء مهلكة !
ويكفيها أن تعلم أنه بمجرد دخولها الجنة تختفي كل تعاسة أو شقاء مر بها .. ويتحول ذلك إلى سعادة دائمة 
وخلود أبدي ويكفيها قوله تعالى عن الجنة : ( لا يمسهم فيها نصب وما هم منها بمخرجين ) – الحجر آية48-
وقوله : ( وفيها ما تشتهيه الأنفس وتلذ الأعين وأنتم فيها خالدون ) – الزخرف آية 71- .
ويكفيها قبل ذلك كله قوله تعالى عن أهل الجنة : ( رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ) – المائدة 119-.

فائدة ( 5 ) :

عند ذكر الله للمغريات الموجودة في الجنة من أنواع المأكولات والمناظر الجميلة والمساكن والملابس فإنه
يعمم ذلك للجنسين ( الذكر والأنثى ) فالجميع يستمتع بما سبق .
ويتبقى : أن الله قد أغرى الرجال وشوقهم للجنة بذكر ما فيها من ( الحور العين ) و ( النساء الجميلات ) 
ولم يرد مثل هذا للنساء .. فقد تتساءل المرأة عن سبب هذا !؟
والجواب : 
1- أن الله : ( لا يسئل عما يفعل وهم يسئلون ) – الأنبياء 23- ولكن لا حرج أن نستفيد حكمة هذا العمل 
من النصوص الشرعية وأصول الاسلام فأقول : 
2- أن من طبيعة النساء الحياء – كما هو معلوم – ولهذا فإن الله – عز وجل – لا يشوقهن للجنة بما يستحين منه .
3- أن شوق المرأة للرجال ليس كشوق الرجال للمرأة – كما هو معلوم – ولهذا فإن الله شوّق الرجال بذكر نساء الجنة مصداقا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء ) – أخرجه البخاري – 
أما المرأة فشوقها إلى الزينة من اللباس والحلي يفوق شوقها إلى الرجال لأنه مما جبلت عليه كما قال تعالى ( أومن ينشأ في الحلية ) – الزخرف آية 18- 
4- قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين : إنما ذكر – أي الله عز وجل – الزوجات للأزواج لأن الزوج هو الطالب وهو الراغب في المرأة فلذلك ذكرت الزوجات للرجال في الجنة وسكت عن الأزواج للنساء ولكن ليس مقتضى ذلك أنه ليس لهن أزواج .. بل لهن أزواج من بني آدم .

فائدة ( 6 ) :

المرأة لا تخرج عن هذه الحالات في الدنيا فهي : 
1- إما أن تموت قبل أن تتزوج .
2- إما أن تموت بعد طلاقها قبل أن تتزوج من آخر .
3- إما أن تكون متزوجة ولكن لا يدخل زوجها معها الجنة – والعياذ بالله –
4- إما أن تموت بعد زواجها .
5- إما أن يموت زوجها وتبقى بعده بلا زوج حتى تموت .
6- إما أن يموت زوجها فتتزوج بعده غيره .

هذه حالات المرأة في الدنيا ولكل حالة ما يقابلها في الجنة :
1- فأما المرأة التي ماتت قبل أن تتزوج فهذه يزوجها الله – عزوجل – في الجنة من رجل من أهل الدنيا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما في الجنة أعزب ) – أخرجه مسلم – قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين : إذا لم تتزوج – أي المرأة – في الدنيا فإن الله تعالى يزوجها ما تقر بها عينها في الجنة .. فالنعيم في الجنة ليس مقصورا على الذكور وإنما هو للذكور والإناث ومن جملة النعيم : الزواج .
2- ومثلها المرأة التي ماتت وهي مطلقة . 
3- ومثلها المرأة التي لم يدخل زوجها الجنة . قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين : فالمرأة إذا كانت من أهل الجنة ولم 
تتزوج أو كان زوجها ليس من أهل الجنة فإنها إذا دخلت الجنة فهناك من أهل الجنة من لم يتزوجوا من الرجال . أي فيتزوجها أحدهم .
4- وأما المرأة التي ماتت بعد زواجها فهي – في الجنة – لزوجها الذي ماتت عنه .
5- وأما المرأة التي مات عنها زوجها فبقيت بعده لم تتزوج حتى ماتت فهي زوجة له في الجنة .
6- وأما المرأة التي مات عنها زوجها فتزوجت بعده فإنها تكون لآخر أزواجها مهما كثروا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( المرأة لآخر أزواجها ) – سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة للألباني .
ولقول حذيفة – رضي الله عنه – لامرأته : ( إن شئت أن تكوني زوجتي في الجنة فلا تزوجي بعدي فإن
المرأة في الجنة لآخر أزواجها في الدنيا فلذلك حرم الله على أزواج النبي أن ينكحن بعده لأنهن أزواجه في الجنة ) .

مسألة: قد يقول قائل : إنه قد ورد في الدعاء للجنازة أننا نقول ( وأبدلها زوجا خيرا من زوجها ) فإذا كانت متزوجة .. فكيف ندعوا لها بهذا ونحن نعلم أن زوجها في الدنيا هو زوجها في الجنة وإذا كانت لم تتزوج فأين زوجها ؟

والجواب كما قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين : إن كانت غير متزوجة فالمراد خيرا من زوجها المقدر لها لو بقيت وأما إذا كانت متزوجة فالمراد بكونه خيرا من زوجها أي خيرا منه في الصفات في الدنيا لأن التبديل يكون بتبديل الأعيان كما لو بعت شاة ببعير مثلا ويكون بتبديل الأوصاف كما لو قلت ك بدل الله كفر هذا الرجل بإيمان وكما في قوله تعالى : {يَوْمَ تُبَدَّلُ الْأَرْضُ غَيْرَ الْأَرْضِ وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ وَبَرَزُوا لِلَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ} [إبراهيم : 48] والأرض هي الأرض ولكنها مدت والسماء هي السماء لكنها انشقت .

فائدة ( 7 ) :

ورد في الحديث الصحيح قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم للنساء : ( إني رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار ...) وفي حديث آخر قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن أقل ساكني الجنة النساء ) –أخرجه البخاري ومسلم – 
وورد في حديث آخر صحيح أن لكل رجل من أهل الدنيا ( زوجتان ) أي من نساء الدنيا .
فاختلف العلماء – لأجل هذا – في التوفيق بين الأحاديث السابقة : أي هل النساء أكثر في الجنة أم في النار ؟
فقال بعضهم : بأن النساء يكن أكثر أهل الجنة وكذلك أكثر أهل النار لكثرتهن . قال القاضي عياض : ( النساء أكثر ولد آدم ) . 
وقال بعضهم : بأن النساء أكثر أهل النار للأحاديث السابقة . وأنهن – أيضا – أكثر أهل الجنة إذا جمعن مع الحور العين فيكون الجميع أكثر من الرجال في الجنة . 
وقال آخرون : بل هن أكثر أهل النار في بداية الأمر ثم يكن أكثر أهل الجنة بعد أن يخرجن من النار – أي المسلمات –
قال القرطبي تعليقا على قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار ) : ( يحتمل أن يكون هذا في وقت كون النساء في النار وأما بعد خروجهن في الشفاعة ورحمة الله تعالى حتى لا يبقى فيها أحد ممن قال : لا إله إلا الله فالنساء في الجنة أكثر ) . 
الحاصل : أن تحرص المرأة أن لا تكون من أهل النار .

فائدة ( 8 ) :

إذا دخلت المرأة الجنة فإن الله يعيد إليها شبابها وبكارتها لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن الجنة لايدخلها عجوز .... إن الله تعالى إذا أدخلهن الجنة حولهن أبكارا ) .

فائدة ( 9 ) :

ورد في بعض الآثار أن نساء الدنيا يكن في الجنة أجمل من الحور العين بأضعاف كثيرة نظرا لعبادتهن الله .

فائدة ( 10 ) :

قال ابن القيم ( إن كل واحد محجور عليه أن يقرب أهل غيره فيها ) أي في الجنة .

وبعد : فهذه الجنة قد تزينت لكن معشر النساء كما تزينت للرجال ( في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر ) فالله الله أن تضعن الفرصة فإن العمر عما قليل يرتحل ولا يبقى بعده إلا الخلود الدائم ، فليكن خلودكن في الجنة – إن شاء الله – واعلمن أن الجنة مهرها الإيمان والعمل الصالح وليس الأماني الباطلة مع التفريط وتذكرن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا صلت المرأة خمسها وصامت شهرها وحصنت فرجها وأطاعت زوجها قيل لها : ادخلي الجنة من أي أبواب الجنة شئت ) .

واحذرن - كل الحذر – دعاة الفتنة و( تدمير ) المرأة من الذين يودون إفسادكن وابتذالكن وصرفكن عن الفوز بنعيم الجنة . ولا تُغررن بعبارات وزخارف هؤلاء المتحررين والمتحررات من الكتاب والكاتبات ومثلهم أصحاب ( القنوات ) فإنهم كما قال تعالى : ( ودوا لو تكفرون كما كفروا فتكونون سواء ) .
أسأل الله أن يوفق نساء المسلمين للفوز بجنة النعيم وأن يجعلهن هاديات مهديات وأن يصرف عنهن شياطين الأنس من دعاة وداعيات ( تدمير ) المرأة وإفسادها وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## حكاية روووح

بااااارك الله فييييييييك

----------


## latifa Naf1

> بااااارك الله فييييييييك


امين
شكراا ع المروور غاليتي

----------


## تباركت ربنا

ربنا يجعلنا من اهل اجنة اللهم امين

----------


## بنت زآآآيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا على طرحكم الموضوع الأكثر مناقشة رائع

ونسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعلنا من أهل الجنة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## تباركت ربنا

بارك الله فيكي 
وجعلنا وجميع نساء المسلمين في جنات الفردوس
اللهم امين

----------


## مريم شكرى

بارك الله فيك

----------


## تباركت ربنا

بارك الله فيكي 

اتمنى الاخوات يعيدون القرءاه كلامك كنز يا اختي

----------

